# Sigma 50 Art Refurbished



## JumboShrimp (Mar 5, 2015)

On their refurb site now for $719.


----------



## mpphoto (Mar 6, 2015)

Cool. Didn't know Sigma had a refurb store. Their refurb warranty is 90 days. I wish it was longer. Canon's 1yr refurb warranty is reassuring, and even KEH gives you 180 days on their used stuff.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 6, 2015)

Have had my refurb 35/1.4 ART for over a year now and have no issues whatsoever. Love it.
I think Sigma's 90-day warranty is OK with time enough to ferret out any shortcomings, but definitely not as good as Canon's. Note that Sigma also has a 14-day (?) return policy on refurb stuff, too.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 6, 2015)

That's a good price. In many cases a refurbished product is a better risk.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Mar 6, 2015)

You pay sales tax on that so in California where i'm from, it will cost a little under $780.
I'd much rather go through Canonpricewatch and pay the street price of $810 total shipped and get the full Sigma 3 yr warranty for just $30 more


----------

